# Nutrient Soup



## potroast (Sep 12, 2006)

What's in YOUR res?

I've tried many hydro nutrients over the years, and I'm always checking out new products, and occasionally even switching.

What I'd like to know is what do you use, and why. If the answer is 'because a friend said to,' or 'the hydro store guy,' then say that. I've tried many things because someone said to, or because of something I've read, so this is how all of us learn. And then we can discuss each recipe.

*Potroast's Nutrient Soup

* Most of the past 10 years, I've used GH -general hydroponics- Flora series for basic salts, and then tried different additives with it, and I've also tried B'Cuzz Organics, Advanced Nutrients, and Cutting Edge.

Right now I'm on my 4th crop of another new one - Supernatural.

I use the Supernatural products, AquaGrow, and AquaBloom, and at the end the Super Boost. Instead of their Thrive, I use SuperThrive.

Additives - 
Silica Blast, for silicates (stronger plant, can handle abuse better, better yield)
B'Cuzz Bloom, organic additive for hydro (organisms are good for lots of things, better taste and yield)

In the second half of flowering I add a PK booster, like GH's Kool Bloom.

During veg and the first half of flowering, I adjust pH down using Folic Acid (causes the plant to use nutrients better) 
second half of flowering, my pH down is phosphoric acid (flowering plants love P*) I keep the pH in the high fives.

* That P means phosphorous, (as in NPK) not your pee 

I flush the medium every week or so by running very dilute nutes, like 300 ppm. Then at the end I run fresh, plain water each day for the last 5 days, two of those days I include some Clearex, or FloraClear.


----------



## 110smoker (Oct 10, 2006)

Right now I am using GH Floranova grow/bloom, I also add floralicious bloom and hydrogaurd. I am just tring something besides GH flora kit.

How does the Supernatural perform? 

Anyone using Advanced Nutrients?


----------



## LadyTokin (Oct 11, 2006)

GH Floranova Micro and Bloom using Lucas formula 0-5-10 veg and 0-8-16 flower. No need for Grow which saves me serious $$$. When I can afford it...Awesome Blossoms during flower.


----------



## potroast (Oct 12, 2006)

110smoker said:


> Right now I am using GH Floranova grow/bloom, I also add floralicious bloom and hydrogaurd. I am just tring something besides GH flora kit.
> 
> How does the Supernatural perform?
> 
> Anyone using Advanced Nutrients?


FloraNova is one of their new ones. I heard that it was supposed to be their "pot-growing-specific" nutrient when it came out, but I've never tried it. I'll be glad to hear how you think it compares. I've used Floralicious, and like any kelp additive, I think it just smells bad, and turns everything black. But they say it helps. Why the hydroguard? that shit is way expensive, and if you don't have pathogens, why use it?

The Supernatural I had high hopes for, and it's letting me down. Same as the AN (advanced nutrients). I've given both an extensive try, with 6-8 crops of each, and they both did not perform as well as the hype. And nowhere near worth the money! 

I imagine that I'll be switching back (as always) to GH.


----------



## potroast (Oct 12, 2006)

LadyTokin said:


> GH Floranova Micro and Bloom using Lucas formula 0-5-10 veg and 0-8-16 flower. No need for Grow which saves me serious $$$. When I can afford it...Awesome Blossoms during flower.


Ah, our old buddy Lucas. I was a regular on adpc when Lucas and pH devised that recipe. Lucas was the one who posted it on overgrow. And believe me, I tried to go without the grow component, but always got early yellowing/nitrogen deficiency. So I always use the grow, too.

I take it you were an Overgrow reader, Lady?

Tell me about Awesome Blossoms, NPK? Use for second half of flowering? and what water do you use?


----------



## LadyTokin (Oct 12, 2006)

I was an Overgrow reader but more of a CannabisWorld gal . As far as a nitrogen deficiency..I thought I was having one too but found out that I had nute lock out. A little epsom salts cleared that right up. As for Awesome Blossoms I use it when I can afford it, and yes, during last half of flower cycle. I use ph adjusted tap water but would love to be able to use ro, unfortunately that is only a dream for now. With the GH nutes and Lucas formula I only have to adjust ph once at the beginning of the grow. DWC is the only way I have ever grown thus far but would like to venture into other areas in the future as money allows.


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 12, 2006)

I prolly have enough fertilizers to make a nice sized bomb. lol 

Right now I have been experimenting a little. 

Grow room: 

Envy a+b - I really like this stuff. Not too potent. I don't use very much at first.
Bcuzz root - I add this pretty much until I bloom. 
Bcuzz grow - I cut back on this a lot. I'm trying to keep things shorter.
Superthrive - 1-2 cap fulls every 5 gallons. Every watering. 
Hydrogen peroxide - Every watering.
Hygrozyme - Turns decaying matter into food. Like dead roots. Every watering.

I have been using these with pretty good success.


Bloom room:

Envy a+b - Almost every watering.
Bcuzz bloom - Works good with the envy but I want to give them more.
Cool bloom - More of a fertilizer than an enhancement like Bcuzz. Worked well. Nice big buds in my aerogarden.
Bio nova bloom - experimenting with this now. I have had lots of recommendations for this. Seems to be working nice. Lots of new growth now.
Cal-mag - I use this at half strength. My bro makes me use it. I don't know.
Hygrozyme - Good stuff.
hydrogen peroxide -
Sweet - adds flavor
banana mana - banana extract adds flavor too. 

I have one other bloom nute but I cant remember the name. I think the BN bloom is what I am going to stick with for a while. Seems to be working good.


----------



## potroast (Oct 12, 2006)

hey Widow, that's a nice looking soup recipe. One thing tho, that hygrozyme is good stuff to use, and the bcuzz organic additive, both are being killed off by the h2o2. Those things have a hard enough time with the chemicals in the soup, they don't need the peroxide. Why are you using it every watering?

The Sweet is something that I've said I will try. It's mainly cane sugar and citric acid. I've got a paper from 10 years ago about adding those to the res, and why they work well. I've seen a lot of guys buying it at the shop.

Banana flavored pot, bwa hahaha. That's a good one. When I want that, I just do it the easy way, eat a banana when I lick the joint!


----------



## GrowGreen (Oct 13, 2006)

I use Pure Blend Pro Veg for veg... and Pure Blend Pro Bloom for bloom...
That&#8217;s it.. Why? It&#8217;s a complete nutrient formula and has a very stable pH. I just follow the directions on the bottle.
Peace
GrowGreen


----------



## Widow Maker (Oct 13, 2006)

potroast said:


> hey Widow, that's a nice looking soup recipe. One thing tho, that hygrozyme is good stuff to use, and the bcuzz organic additive, both are being killed off by the h2o2. Those things have a hard enough time with the chemicals in the soup, they don't need the peroxide. Why are you using it every watering?
> 
> The Sweet is something that I've said I will try. It's mainly cane sugar and citric acid. I've got a paper from 10 years ago about adding those to the res, and why they work well. I've seen a lot of guys buying it at the shop.
> 
> Banana flavored pot, bwa hahaha. That's a good one. When I want that, I just do it the easy way, eat a banana when I lick the joint!


I was wondering if the peroxide would kill anything. Thanks for the info. I will stop using it. 

As for the banana mana... no it doesnt make your pot taste like bananas. lol. The plant uses the banana oils and uses it to make its own oils stronger. So whatever the pot is supposed to smell/taste like the mana makes it stronger. But yes they do have some kind of extracts that you add to add flavors like strawberrys or whatever. One day I might play with some of them.


----------



## gd6noob (Nov 17, 2006)

hi, new here and have a few questions on the nutrients...

ive seen some people like widow that have tons of nutrients... are they all necessary? or can i just use one for each stage? 

something simple yet gives nice results...
the person helping me uses lots of diff ones.. like Voodoo juice, earth grow juice and stuff like that.. very hard to remember...


----------



## stop_the_rapture (Nov 27, 2006)

im using general hydroponics flora series micro, gro, and bloom and im using the liquid instead of dry. i use KoolBloom for flowering and i also use einstein oil for my pest or fungus problems.

i mix all my nutes in a gallon jug, like a milk or water jug and water directly into the soil, and i was wondering how long the nutrients will stay good for watering until they should be changed?


----------



## OmegaVermelho (Nov 27, 2006)

I&#180;m using the 3 part nutes from Dutch Formula and also what i consider to be an excelent additive called X-Cel by Bio-Nova nutes, i only use it in veg cycle but let me tell u that this baby makes ur plants bushier and dense overnight (this ain&#180;t no joke) i spray it 2 times a week (about 1ml per litre) and the plants show signs of leaf growth and multiplication in a 24h period ... i acctually did some experiments spraying the plants in alternate weeks and the plants that don&#180;t get fed during that week don&#180;t catch up on growth compared to the ones that do get fed...this product is similar to this one https://www.mondogrow.com/index.php?productID=62 but much cheapper......so if u can&#180;t afford Growth Excel u should def try X-Cel by Bio-Nova..Peace and Pot


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 27, 2006)

GrowGreen said:


> I use Pure Blend Pro Veg for veg... and Pure Blend Pro Bloom for bloom...
> Thats it.. Why? Its a complete nutrient formula and has a very stable pH. I just follow the directions on the bottle.
> Peace
> GrowGreen


^^^ A premier grower speaks the truth ... keep it simple. ^^^

Vi


----------



## diver2u (Jan 9, 2007)

I am a new grower just building my grow room as we speak any good advice ,im insulating my 8'X20' building right now.


----------



## norton (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey guys can anyone tell me weather the pump stays on 24hours or is it just in the lighting phaze 12/12. I have read in the forums 1min of watering for every hour 59mins dry time but is this on a 24 hr cycle or 12 only when lights are on or off?And has anyone got any pics of how they have their pumps set up?tnx N


----------



## novatrans (Feb 24, 2007)

I am using advanced Nutrients for the first time and it really seems to rock my plants. 4 more weeks to go.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Feb 24, 2007)

I am using General Hydroponics Flora Series, FloraGro, FloraMicro, FloraBloom, I am also using the Diamond Nectar.


----------



## potroast (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, the Supernatural trial has ended. I did 8 crops using those nutes, and I believe they did well, with yields as high as ever and easy to use with good pH stability. But I got sick of bending the metal spoon digging through that caked-up powder.

Now I'm on my second crop of Pure Blend Pro. I also add GH Floralicious Plus throughout, instead of the Liquid Karma. I use the PBP Soil Bloom for the last 2 weeks, too. (twice as much P in the formula)


----------



## pccdrom (Nov 12, 2007)

I am currently usng advanced nutrients, very impressive


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 13, 2007)

I still use the Lucas formula and GH flora series...I dont change out the nutes, just add rod water and/or nutes at a ratio of 8ml micro/16ml bloom per gal of rod water...I use the same for bloom or reveg...I've gone 4 generations so far and will only change/flush the res when I start a new grow...


----------



## Harlesjohn (Nov 13, 2007)

GrowGreen said:


> I use Pure Blend Pro Veg for veg... and Pure Blend Pro Bloom for bloom...
> Thats it.. Why? Its a complete nutrient formula and has a very stable pH. I just follow the directions on the bottle.
> Peace
> GrowGreen


how many ounces per gallon did you use? or what was your ratio? nuits amount to water amount


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 13, 2007)

Widow Maker said:


> I was wondering if the peroxide would kill anything. Thanks for the info. I will stop using it.
> 
> As for the banana mana... no it doesnt make your pot taste like bananas. lol. The plant uses the banana oils and uses it to make its own oils stronger. So whatever the pot is supposed to smell/taste like the mana makes it stronger. But yes they do have some kind of extracts that you add to add flavors like strawberrys or whatever. One day I might play with some of them.


Yep h2o2 cancels out a bunch of nutrients and additives...including the hydrozyme and hydroguard etc.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Nov 13, 2007)

*GH 3 part...1ml per/gal.*


----------



## potpimp (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm using Advanced Nutes also. *very* pricey stuff and sooooooooo many different products you have to have. Seriously, it takes me an hour per week to do the chemistry. I literally get my calculator and their chart, do the math as I add each of the 14 components. I'd better get damn good results; they have a money back guarantee. I'm using the 3 part system for my RW and the organic system for my soil grow.


----------



## billybob88 (Nov 13, 2007)

potroast said:


> Well, the Supernatural trial has ended. I did 8 crops using those nutes, and I believe they did well, with yields as high as ever and easy to use with good pH stability. But I got sick of bending the metal spoon digging through that caked-up powder.
> 
> Now I'm on my second crop of Pure Blend Pro. I also add GH Floralicious Plus throughout, instead of the Liquid Karma. I use the PBP Soil Bloom for the last 2 weeks, too. (twice as much P in the formula)


 
Glad to see another PBP user. i love the stuff. so easy to use. I use the soil bloom, bloom and grow also during my grows. im on week 5 right now of flowering with a nice soup i made today of Sweet, Liquid Karma, PBP Bloom, and PBP Soil Bloom. sittin at 1300 ppm and i hope they start mackin on the buds.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Nov 14, 2007)

hey potroast when do you add your supernatural super boost, and do you use it with bud blaster?


----------



## potroast (Nov 15, 2007)

The Supernatural regimen calls for using Super Boost during the last weeks of flowering, instead of the AquaBloom. I've never used Bud Blaster.

Are you using Supernatural? It's a good, aggressive chemical nutrient, if you can get past digging into the solidly-caked-up jar of powder enough to pick up a teaspoon of the stuff.

HTH


----------



## space_weaseal (Dec 6, 2007)

Im using GH's Flora Nova Bloom/Grow, Diamond Nectar, and Liquid Kool Bloom.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 6, 2007)

GrowGreen said:


> I use Pure Blend Pro Veg for veg... and Pure Blend Pro Bloom for bloom...
> That&#8217;s it.. Why? It&#8217;s a complete nutrient formula and has a very stable pH. I just follow the directions on the bottle.
> Peace
> GrowGreen


What is your opinion of the Flora line of products?Does anyone have any input on Flora products Flora Micro nute Flora Bloom and flora Grow. also anybody used bush master or Big Bud. What do they do?


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 10, 2007)

ok I'll try again

My soup mix is
GH
FloraMicro

Flora Gwo and Bloom.

Have to adjust PH everyday. Is that normal?

I have added BushMaster in the first teo week

and big bud for three day in the second week.

Any comments?


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 10, 2007)

i adjust my ph once when i mix my solution and thats it. it stays very stable for at least a week or so. i use botanicare.


----------



## wafflehouselover (Dec 10, 2007)

billybob do you use ro water?


----------



## billybob88 (Dec 10, 2007)

i use the stuff that u fill at the grocery store. its 1.50 for 5 gallons. its carbon filtered, ro, ultraviolet light treated, etc etc etc. 0 ppm. my tap water is 460 and i dont want to invest in a ro filter at my location.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for replying

What about bush master and big Bud..What their deal


----------



## pencap (Dec 11, 2007)

This is wierd....I just woke up from a dream, and in the dream I was on RIU....there was a thread called :Nutrient Soup......had to come on and search for it...and wow...here it is...
I'm using GH Grow, cuz the hdro store guy said I only needed the Green bottle, not the micro and the bloom at the same time...."WHAT A SALESMAN!" It seems to be working ok by it'self so far.....but now I dunno?


----------



## pencap (Dec 12, 2007)

Wierd Still~~~~~~
After 24 hrs.......... no one posts on this thread.............
Am I in the Twilight Zone???
Must go to bed............

Must I get rid of G.H. ????
Is there Reason???


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (Dec 12, 2007)

i first used fox farm grow with tiger bloom and fox farm bloom. They worked for a couple rounds. Now im trying some an nutes piranna, taran.., sensi grow a and b . Seems like the an nutes are Lot of hype but ill see in more time. Anyone know if coco specific nutes are really needed for coco med. I might try canna spec nute( made by canna) for bloom.


----------



## thunderchunkie (Mar 14, 2008)

I've been using Dutch Nutrients Formula A&B. Very simple and easy to use 5ml/liter. Just for hoots i add about 10ml of GH Micro nutes about half way between flushes. My plants are super green and the density of the leaves is great. I'm only using LED's for lighting though so I have encountered some height issues. I'll know better with my next grow how the nutes perform when I whip out my 400W HPS, hehe

This is a great thread ! I've been wondering what I should use as an additive for budding, and I've found alot of good info here, Thx guys.


----------



## Mr Green Man (Mar 14, 2008)

Not a lot of experience, I first tried to use BioBizz Grow and Bloom in a soil grow, didn't have a EC meter back then, we made up a mix of the weakest possible recommended does on the bottle and burnt the hell out of all our plants. 
Even with the EC meter I never managed any good results.

Now I am growing DWC with:

Canna Aqua, Really impressed with these Nutze, brilliant growth and really healthy looking plants.

Also using Liquid Silica,
And I have some Formulex Micro and Macro, which I haven't used atle, but I might use it if I get deficiency signs.

I have some,
Canna Zym and Liquid Karma in the post any one used these before?
 Any advise on how to apply them?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey guys
About the H202 problem, can you tell me if h202 does the job of hydroguard and the root stuff (forgot its name) or does it just kill them and do another job?? I am currently using all three and wondered which were most important if one cancells another out. Fanx in advance
love
gix
ps still cannae get my nick changed...i fink the guys in the office are tooo stoned to do it for me...


----------



## purplehaze2 (Apr 6, 2008)

I use pure blend pro grow and bloom and its the shit!


----------



## Warps (Apr 13, 2008)

What exactly does the peroxide do on its own ?


----------



## potroast (Apr 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys
> About the H202 problem, can you tell me if h202 does the job of hydroguard and the root stuff (forgot its name) or does it just kill them and do another job?? I am currently using all three and wondered which were most important if one cancells another out. Fanx in advance
> love
> gix
> ps still cannae get my nick changed...i fink the guys in the office are tooo stoned to do it for me...


Hydrogen Peroxide (H2O2) is just water with an extra oxygen atom. That extra oxygen will detach and attach to other stuff, and oxygenate it. If it's something that is alive and beneficial, it may die.

If you've (over)spent the money on hydroguard, you should skip the H2O2. I imagine the root stuff is beneficial bacteria, too, so it won't like the H2O2.

Also, H2O2 needs to be added to your res every 2-3 days, to be effective.

HTH


----------



## mocrystalized (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi potroast!
I have years of experience also and am curious to hear how your experience was with advanced nutrients. Ive used primarily gh flora series with the lucas formula and small amounts of bloom enhancers like koolbloom dry and liquid. excellent results. also ran pure blend pro veg and bloom with cal mag additive also lucas formula. great results also. many cycles of both. Im interested in sensi 2 part because of the high quality of ingredients and the blend being specifically for cannabis plants. I try not to change my reservoir in between cycles and believe I can dramatically cut the costs of advanced nutrients by doing this and using there seeding products like tarantula and voodoo once at the beginning of the cycle. these products will multiply millions of times in a couple days with proper aeration of the res and will continue to thrive if given the right climate. Im most wondering about ph flutuations and unbalanced nutrient buildup since I would use there sensi nutes with very little other an additives and little to no res changes? I feel it is the responsibility of every grower to use their water efficiently and dump little to no nutrients down the drain (once every two months mine go to the outdoor garden) for the earth and future generations. lol sorry for the long response just wanted to be clear. thanks for any response


----------



## potroast (Apr 20, 2008)

I found AN nutrients to work all right, but certainly not near what they were hyping, and certainly not better than other lines, and they would have to be better to justify the much higher cost. 

If you don't change your res during flowering, I don't think you could use AN products anyway, they recognize that the plant has vastly different requirements during the first 3 weeks of flowering versus the last 3 weeks.

HTH


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2008)

I had to come add my thoughts on here too lol..I have used a few different types and keep coming back to my FoxFarm nutes.I like the 3 bottle mix of Grow Big,Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom.I have expiremented with additves also.I always add my grotek super H202 every 4 days to the res at roughly 1 tsp per gallon.I also like to add either bonticares Sweet berry scent or sugar daddy as more carb booster. I also like to add beastie bloomz in flower to get bigger buds and more flower sites with extra resin production and the last 4 weeks I add gravity from Humboldt countys line every 2 weeks to harden the buds to rock hard. I also have run a grow or 2 using the basics of Dutch Master nutes grow A&B and bloom A&B. I didnt add the suggested silica as it wasnt in stock when I grabbed the nutes so I added a bit of Tiger Bloom to make the differenece up then added my suagr daddy,H202,beastie Bloomz and Gravity to the mix for flower.Both had good resluts but the Fox Farm was more ph stable and give a much greater crystal coverage. The plants love the addition of the H202 and it helps promote rapid growth and larger root masses while stopping the formation of alage or bacteria in the res.I also like to use nitrozyme hormone spray right before lights out or in veg added to the res to help reduce stress promote strong stalks and more yield.I switch off on how I flush I sometimes just run plain water through in a hydro.aerosetup for 3-5 days or I might add some hydrozyme for a flush. In soil i use Miracle Grow Moisture control soil with no nutes just ph 6.8 tap water and then 2 weeks into flower I add indonesion bat guano to make a tea for watering once a week and I like to use molasses at 2 tablespoons per gallon with a dose of gravity in the last 4 weeks then I flsuh heavy water with hydrozyme..Im wanting to try canna products and BigFoot nutes yet.


----------



## mocrystalized (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks for the reply potroast. I would use the AN flower additives like budblood big bud and overdrive by adding them to the res once at the apropriate times and always topping off with sensi bloom up to desired ppm. this way the plant uses most of the additive nutes up and as it runs out the base nutes take their place. Thats how i use my GH flower additives like koolbloom liquid and dry with the lucas formula for base and all reservoir topoffs.


----------



## potroast (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, if you use Budblood, you want it in your res for only a week at most. So you will have to change out your res completely to stop feeding it, and the same with other nutes.

HTH


----------



## SARSIPPIOUS (Apr 21, 2008)

*General Hydroponics Flora Series Feeding Strategy - Lucas Formula* 

G-M-B (Grow-Micro-Bloom) 
0-5-10 - For Vegetative cycle (18/6) 
0-8-16 - For Flowering cycle (12/12) 

The numbers above indicate the number of milliliters (ml) of Flora Grow, Micro or Bloom formulas that I use in one gallon (US Liquid) of nutrients. 

You will notice I dont use any of the Flora &#8220;Grow&#8221; formula, do not need to, the Flora "Micro" provides plenty of Nitrogen. 

_There are two ways to work with this formula:_ 

1. Top off the reservoir daily using a pH corrected water solution as required to maintain full reservoir level. After adding back an amount of water equal to the amount of your reservoir capacity you should change the reservoir and put in fresh solution. 

2. Top off the reservoir daily using a pH corrected 100% strength nutrient solution as required to maintain full reservoir level. Continue to use this nutrient solution without dumping the tank unless the PPM rises above acceptable levels. 

Between vegetative and flowering cycles you should dump your nutrients, then flush (possibly with Clearex) to remove salt buildups, then change to the other feeding program. Always shake your GH nutrient bottles before using them! 

For young plants, just transplanted into the hydro setup, give them 50% strength nutrient mix to prevent overfeeding them while their young. Gradually bring up the mix to full strength as they grow over the next few weeks or so. 

The lucas formula is normally intended for use with RO or near 0 PPM water. 

NOTE: The Lucas formula eliminates the need for Epsom salts to correct (Magnesium) Mg deficiencies in most normal feeding programs recommended by manufacturers. Cannabis needs a lot of Magnesium to thrive. 

The Flora Micro is providing the Nitrogen and the Magnesium in the proper balance, thus there is no need for the Grow formula and little or no room under the maximum acceptable ppm limit of 1600 @ 0.7 conversion. 

*Calculated EC/TDS levels:* 

EC microsiemen: 
0-4-8: 946 µS 
0-5-10: 1184 µS 
0-8-16: 1894 µS 

TDS @ 0.5 conversion: 
0-4-8 = 473 ppm 
0-5-10 = 592 ppm 
0-8-16 = 947 ppm 

TDS @ 0.7 conversion: 
0-4-8 = 663 ppm 
0-5-10 = 829 ppm 
0-8-16 = 1326 ppm 

*Addback Calculator - (For Advanced Users)* 

Say you were running the 0-8-16 formula, at 0.7 conversion with a 22 gallon res. When you first fill it up, your ppm will be around 1330. 

Now you have been growing for a week, and some of the water has been taken up by the plants, some has evaporated, and now your res is at 947 ppm. You need to get your ppm from 947 to 1330. Here is the equation: 

((target - current) / target) * 8 ml per gallon * res gallons = Flora Micro (ml) double this figure to get Flora Bloom (ml) 

Example: 

((1330 - 947) / 1330) * 8 * 22 
(383 / 1330) * 8 * 22 
0.3 * 8 * 22 = 53 ml Flora Micro 

53 ml Flora Micro, double that and you get 106 ml Flora Bloom. So 53 ml Flora Micro and 106 ml Flora Bloom to add back to your 22 gallon res to get you from 947 to 1330. 

*Using Hard Water GH Micro* 

I had been experimenting with using the Hard water Micro as a substitute for the normal Flora Micro, this to account for my hard 350 PPM water and the lack of a large enough RO filter at the time. It has worked well for me. I just kept my reservoir below 1150 PPM @ .5 conversion and its all good. 

One tip - do not pH down this stuff, the hard water micro will drop pH gradually over the next 24 hours, for example I mix up a batch, it is at like 6.2, the next day, its at 5.6-5.8 after running in the system for a while. If I pH downed that to 5.7 before putting it in the system, it ended up as low as 4.8-5.2 by the next day. 

My conclusion, the hard water micro was buffering the alkaline crud in my water, it just doesnot do it ASAP fast like the phosphoric acid.



*Repost, not my words or claims. - SAR


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2008)

Guys
I am sorry to ask what is probably a stupid but very important question. Are you guys saying that you never empty your nute tank during a cycle??? Geewhizz guys, i empty mine every week and use loads of nutrients (Canna aqua) and additives everytime i empty it!!! Can anyone explain in simple terms about the lucas formula coz i just cant get it into my head. I would REALLY appreciate any help with these two questions.
love
gix


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 22, 2008)

_not only do I not use the grow component, I never change the res. I do a regeneration of just 1 plant. I put the seedlings into hydro 19 months ago and have only added nutes and/or distilled water. I harvest 4 times, about 30 ounces, and only used about $30 of nutes and I am scheduled for 5th harvest may 20th. I have included the most recent pics from my grow journal._


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2008)

Puffin
Im really impressed! You NEVER change your res! Where is your grow schedule... i would love to see what you do and how to do it. Doesnt your water go all smelly or anything after all that time?? Fuck, im too stoned to wonder how you do that...BUT, I will be back to find out.... (gix shuffles away stoned as fck muttering "never changes a res in 19 months", shakes her head and ..... SPARKS ANOTHER ONE. Catch you soon puff.
love
gix


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Apr 29, 2008)

_yes, that is correct, and I have only used $30 of nutes. I used to change the res every 5-7 days, figgered out I was wasting HUGE AMOUNTS of nutes (and $$$$). this is the 1st time I tried it, and next grow I will change them again to see it there is any diffference._

_Come over to marijuanapassion.com and take a look at my Grow Journal entitled [SnowWhite Generation 5]. _

_I can guarantee the look is worth the trip. SnowWhite is an amazing plant!!!_


----------



## pandabear (May 3, 2008)

hey potroast, what do you think about the lucas formula?

or anyone know if its really the better way to go if your using GH nutes?

i have just been following the directions on the bottle, is this a mistake?

G M F
3-2-1 Veg

2-2-2 Transition period

1-2-3 Flowering


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 3, 2008)

Puff how do you keep your paperwork on your grows ppm and uptakes? I dont know how long the plants in the pics have been flowering but the buds are small they dont look like your maximizing your nutes and keeping any chart of what they are doing week to week.How do you add a fresh round of nutes as if you top off as you should then just add new nutes on top your whole schedule and readings are all fucked up and you wont be able to push the plants to maximum output so you loose yield, strength, and potency.Just trying to follow.You said seedlings but then say just 1 plant is what you regenerate and grow.Is that 30 oz from 1 plant in all 4 grows or more plants from each grow is 30 oz? Where is your nitrogen if you dont use the veg nujtes as thats thier only source of nitrogen which you have to have to early on or to reveg fully as bloom nutes only have potassium and phos maybe a few micronutes?? I found it best every 2 weeks max to change my 55 gallon res or if you dont and try to cheat the system and just top off and add a new mixture it really makes you loose out the potential.I cahnge the res about 5 times total in my typical 32 plant aero grows and yield about 128-160 wet oz per harvest about every 5-6 weeks and found fresh heavy nutes with a good starting 1550 ppm in early flower maxes crystals and weight


----------



## potroast (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, I do the same. I change my res every 1-2 weeks. After topping off with plain water, and the plants using what they have, the entire balance of the nutes is off. Even though your meter says the ppms are high enough, just what are those ppms? Mostly what's left that your plant hasn't used, and plant wastes. Nutes aren't _that_ expensive, and problems are.
Besides, like I said, I use a different mix for each third of flowering.





pandabear said:


> hey potroast, what do you think about the lucas formula?
> 
> or anyone know if its really the better way to go if your using GH nutes?
> 
> ...


Hey pb, I tried growing with it 10 years ago, and found that plants yellowed too early mid-way through flowering, so I always used the Grow, too. I think that cannabis likes the ammonium-nitrogen that is mainly in the Grow component. I was a regular in the group that developed that formula, and I tested it with the others in the group.

I grew many crops using 5ml/gal of each all the way through. At the time, there were many growers who always used 2-3ml/gal of each. I came to realize that the 3-1 ratio is important for the Grow and Bloom parts. I never used a mix as strong as the bottle, they say that those units in their formula are teaspoons (5ml) so I would keep that formula, but make the units about half, or 3ml.

So your ml/gal would be 9ml Grow 6ml Micro 3ml Bloom for veg. and 3ml Grow 6ml Micro 9ml Bloom for flowering. 

Some Floralicious Plus will aid the secondary metabolic processes that we like. 

HTH


----------



## Puffin Afatty (May 4, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Puff how do you keep your paperwork on your grows ppm and uptakes? I dont know how long the plants in the pics have been flowering but the buds are small they dont look like your maximizing your nutes and keeping any chart of what they are doing week to week.How do you add a fresh round of nutes as if you top off as you should then just add new nutes on top your whole schedule and readings are all fucked up and you wont be able to push the plants to maximum output so you loose yield, strength, and potency.Just trying to follow.You said seedlings but then say just 1 plant is what you regenerate and grow.Is that 30 oz from 1 plant in all 4 grows or more plants from each grow is 30 oz? Where is your nitrogen if you dont use the veg nujtes as thats thier only source of nitrogen which you have to have to early on or to reveg fully as bloom nutes only have potassium and phos maybe a few micronutes?? I found it best every 2 weeks max to change my 55 gallon res or if you dont and try to cheat the system and just top off and add a new mixture it really makes you loose out the potential.I cahnge the res about 5 times total in my typical 32 plant aero grows and yield about 128-160 wet oz per harvest about every 5-6 weeks and found fresh heavy nutes with a good starting 1550 ppm in early flower maxes crystals and weight


I use a meter to check the res daily, ph and tds are maintained, as needed. I never change, just add distilled water or nutes to maintain 800ppm. I got 10-11 ounces dry last harvest in January. This is just 1 plant, under one 400w hps bulb. next harvest is in a couple weeks. after this harvest, I am gonna change out the res, and see if any appreciable difference occurs. 

this little experiment was due to my feeling that I was wasting most of the nutes by changing them out as suggested by GH. in 4 harvests I got 30++ ounces from this grow so far, only spent $30 on nutes in 19 months.

I have noticed more and more with each regeneration, the fan leaves start to yellow toward last weeks of harvest. I think this is unacceptable and will be trying to adjust the nutes to keep all the fans green until harvest. Perhaps by changing the res more often and perhaps with using some of the grow component??

You are very very wrong about the nitrogen, try reading the labels on the bottles, eh. That said however, I do plan on trying to keep all the fan leaves from yellowing in the next grow, just to see if there is any difference in yield. It appears to me, the micro and bloom formulas have plenty of nitrogen. 

Perhaps my SnowWhite is a Super Plant, I think folks just like to sell nutes.  I have gone to the extreme with this grow, and will move to a more moderate nute schedule to compare results. BTW, I used to follow that chart to the letter, changing out every week, spending as much as $150 per grow on nutes, as opposed to the $6 each for 5 grows now.

the yield seems acceptable, so far, just under 1 gram per watt. I will do a little better this time, since I revegged for 21 days, hoping for 14 ounces dry. 


Thanks for the reply FF!!!


----------



## pandabear (May 5, 2008)

potroast said:


> Yeah, I do the same. I change my res every 1-2 weeks. After topping off with plain water, and the plants using what they have, the entire balance of the nutes is off. Even though your meter says the ppms are high enough, just what are those ppms? Mostly what's left that your plant hasn't used, and plant wastes. Nutes aren't _that_ expensive, and problems are.
> Besides, like I said, I use a different mix for each third of flowering.
> 
> 
> ...


 
thanks for the input, i was shocked to see the lucas formula to be so different than the GH recommended mix. 

yea i usually do half strength and add more as needed. I usually keep them nuted as much as they can take, once i see the slightest of the leave tips getting a bit crispy from nute burn i let up just before it causes any registerable damage.

about this floralicious, u use that during all of flowering? or when is it used and how much?



on another note, my last grow was so great i had colas that were 
12" x 6" x 6" no lie i got pics but the plants were like 5ft tall. this is greenhouse ww

so this grow i figured i need to make the plants shorter cuz the above mentioned crop was very fluffy even tho i yeilded 2lbs using 1000watts

so this time my plants are like 3ft instead and the crop doesnt look like it will be as much as the last.

so heres the question, I thought i would get heavyer/denser buds by making the plants shorter like 3ft thereby having equal yeild as my last very tall batch

but it seems my huge 5footers were better yeilders even tho the bud was fluffy.

what is the best sizes to grow your plants to max out your yield?

i have a 600watt and a 400 watt i thought the 5ft light penatration would be detrimetal but seems to have worked pretty well

what do you guys think?

also is 1 gram per watt even a good number or should i be getting more outa my OP?

my last grow grossed about 1 gram per watt dry but this one doesnt even look like it will make it this far but im still yet to chop for another few days


----------



## potroast (May 7, 2008)

pandabear said:


> thanks for the input,
> 
> about this floralicious, u use that during all of flowering? or when is it used and how much?
> 
> ...


Hey pb,
I use Floralicious Plus from rooted cuttings throughout flowering.

Of course a 5 footer is going to yield more, but a 3 footer may grow "more better bud." With a 600w, the 3 foot plants will fill out into denser buds, versus the 5 foot plants that have stretched, fluffy buds, but more of them.

1 gram/watt is outstanding, as you improve the quality of bud you may not yield as much, but it will make you a bigger hit at parties.

HTH


----------



## pandabear (May 7, 2008)

thanks for the input man, im planning to give my babies a clearex enima tonight, its almost time to choppity chop chop!!!


----------



## pandabear (May 7, 2008)

here is a pic of the largest cola from the fluffly grow i was talkin about with a 2 liter soda bottle next to it, just for kicks:


----------



## mocrystalized (May 7, 2008)

hey guys. so I think I started the lucas ofrmaula talk and the reservoir changes so here is what has worked well for me. I use a method thats in between the extremes listed on this thread. I use the lucas formula at 0-8-16 in veg and in flower because no florescents are being used. I change my res and clean it very good once a cycle. I use this formaula and have had excellent results. The res is topped off with new nutes to bring back to the desired level of around 1000 at a .7 scale. I believe this works because the nutrient soup provides the exact ratio needed by a cannabis plant and therefore does not get out of whack or ratios if used the entire time. I even cheat this formula with good results by adding small amounts of additives at the right times and always topping off with lucas formaula to desired ppm. If you change your nutes weekly yes you can use more aggressive additives and soups because you always refill or remix it weekly. If growth and yield is your only variable this is the way to go. I use this method because when adding in the veriables of water consumption, labor, cost of nutes , and a responsibility not to dump a load of nutes down the drain or in your yard (it all gets into our water system) then this method is by far better for me. I get yields just as large as when I used to change weekly with lots of additives. I believe this is so because this method makes it extremely easy to keep your ph right on (extremely important) and have no nutrient deficiencies or nute lockout caused by overfeeding of one of the nutrients that is almost surely going to get to high when using a full nutrient soup with lots of additives. I use additives that are organic and hormonal like kelp extracts and gravity, purplemaxx, and bushmaster. The practicalness of this method is guaranteed good results. In theory the regular change method is could be better but in reality ive found it no better due to more ph fluctuations and nute defiiencies caused by under over feeding of specific nutes in a soup of many products. this method can be applied to any kind of nutrients and goes back to the needs of the plants which are needed in a ratio for the cannabis plant of 100-100-200-60 in npkmg. all nutrients can be applied in this ratio with a little research th gh products of micro and bloom with 8ml and 16ml per gallon respectively are an inexpensive and easy way to achieve it. remember the recomondations on the label are for any plant not a cannabis plant. that being said all strains are different and you might need to raise the amount not the ratio for a given strain. wow that is a long reply. lol remember keeping the earth clean is all our jobs for our generations to come.


----------



## mocrystalized (May 7, 2008)

side note--as far as the fan leaves yellowing at the end of the cycle this is a natural thing and is good. the plants are pulling the nitrogen out of the leaves that they have stored there and you end up with good smoke. if your fan leaves do not yellow at all by harvest then your using way to much nitrogen somewhere in your cycle. probably in flowering. If this happens and it doea sometimes with certain strains it can be treated by foliar spraying the affected plants with a grow formula containing nitrogen. this stops the adding of nitrogen to the res when all plants are not showing to much or too early yellowing. Lucas claims there is no flush needed with this system to produce medicine grade smoke. maxxing out a plants potential to the absolute max will only increase yield not quality. i would not smoke anything that never yellowed at all because it woulb be loaded with nutrients and i prefer not to smoke chems. I just top off with plain water the last week or so with no res change or flush and the fan leves yellow which tells me the plant is using up all the nutes it has stored which is what i want to smoke good clean medicine.


----------



## mocrystalized (May 7, 2008)

panda those are very impressive collas. are those on a plant that has been flowered once or twice before? you are doing lots of things right to achieve that. remember there are many right ways to do things when dealing with plants. every grower has to decide which is the best right for you. I like to optimize the efficiency of my inputs also. peace.


----------



## pandabear (May 8, 2008)

mocrystalized said:


> panda those are very impressive collas. are those on a plant that has been flowered once or twice before? you are doing lots of things right to achieve that. remember there are many right ways to do things when dealing with plants. every grower has to decide which is the best right for you. I like to optimize the efficiency of my inputs also. peace.


 
thanks man, these were straight from seed. Feminized white widow from Greenhouse Seed Co.

the pics are of the biggest plant and cola. I just now got my clones up and running from that monster, the batch im harvesting now was cloned from a ww plant in the middle of my setup and not from that monster one. so im wondering if thats way my yield doesnt look as big. 

Im hopeing this monster one may be some super badass pheno of ww. so i got 5 clones marinading ill will update in 2 months

u think its possible that out of 5 feminized seeds you could get one that was so much better than the others? like i guess u always have a strongest twin out of triplets? maybe i found the holy grail pheno of ww one can have dreams cant he. anyway i guess ill just have to wait and see. ima let the next batch get as tall as my 8' cieling allow could get a lil tricky

if you notice in the pics i came about | | that close to having them not fit in my closet anymore. this time there really was a monster im my closet mom

btw i dont live with my mom


----------



## pandabear (May 8, 2008)

mocrystalized said:


> hey guys. so I think I started the lucas ofrmaula talk and the reservoir changes so here is what has worked well for me. I use a method thats in between the extremes listed on this thread. I use the lucas formula at 0-8-16 in veg and in flower because no florescents are being used. I change my res and clean it very good once a cycle. I use this formaula and have had excellent results. The res is topped off with new nutes to bring back to the desired level of around 1000 at a .7 scale. I believe this works because the nutrient soup provides the exact ratio needed by a cannabis plant and therefore does not get out of whack or ratios if used the entire time. I even cheat this formula with good results by adding small amounts of additives at the right times and always topping off with lucas formaula to desired ppm. If you change your nutes weekly yes you can use more aggressive additives and soups because you always refill or remix it weekly. If growth and yield is your only variable this is the way to go. I use this method because when adding in the veriables of water consumption, labor, cost of nutes , and a responsibility not to dump a load of nutes down the drain or in your yard (it all gets into our water system) then this method is by far better for me. I get yields just as large as when I used to change weekly with lots of additives. I believe this is so because this method makes it extremely easy to keep your ph right on (extremely important) and have no nutrient deficiencies or nute lockout caused by overfeeding of one of the nutrients that is almost surely going to get to high when using a full nutrient soup with lots of additives. I use additives that are organic and hormonal like kelp extracts and gravity, purplemaxx, and bushmaster. The practicalness of this method is guaranteed good results. In theory the regular change method is could be better but in reality ive found it no better due to more ph fluctuations and nute defiiencies caused by under over feeding of specific nutes in a soup of many products. this method can be applied to any kind of nutrients and goes back to the needs of the plants which are needed in a ratio for the cannabis plant of 100-100-200-60 in npkmg. all nutrients can be applied in this ratio with a little research th gh products of micro and bloom with 8ml and 16ml per gallon respectively are an inexpensive and easy way to achieve it. remember the recomondations on the label are for any plant not a cannabis plant. that being said all strains are different and you might need to raise the amount not the ratio for a given strain. wow that is a long reply. lol remember keeping the earth clean is all our jobs for our generations to come.


 
hey mo, what do you do with the drained nutes then, how do you dispose of it? Also if the nutes went into the ground, wouldnt plants in the dirt use it before it got into the water supply?

mine drains into the drain for my airconditioning system and it leads outside to my grass. lol i should go look over there maybe the grass is like 10ft high.

but my res is 28 gallons, thats a lot of water to be carryin around. how big is your res? i also have a little fridge style water line i wired into the room so i dont have to carry water to refill the res


----------



## Bud Bundy 024 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'v been using the GH maxibloom and maxigrow. is the flora version an additive or would i want to switch to using that instead i dont want to nute burn my girls


----------



## stucklikechuck (Jul 8, 2008)

question for the PBP users: is this for soil or hydro?


edit: nevermind, i just noticed this was in the hydro/aero section!!!


----------



## lotowork777 (Aug 12, 2008)

I use General Hydroponics grow, microgrow and bloom. I tryed the cha ching and bud blaster before but made the mistake of not using a lower nutrient base before using additives. In my flower room I get 4.5 pds out of 4200 watts and that is with a max ppm of 1300 during flower. I have found that if you just keep it fuckin simple and do not beat them up by taking too many clones, topping and being obesessive then you will have awesome results.


----------



## goneja (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm using GH flora micro, Maxigrow and maxiboom.
this is my first grow(and only) so far https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/90410-first-grow-need-advice-4.html


----------



## platypusmann (Aug 15, 2008)

SOUP is right. I use AN 3 part (micro, bloom grow) with a myriad of their additives(sensizym, tarantula, piranha, voodoo juice, Mother Earth Tea, big bud, bud blood, sweet leaf, carbo load & overdrive) ......maybe I am getting ripped off, but every grow I add a new additive & I see a new area of growth, so I am fine with being "sold" on AN's products. Still cheaper than buying my ounces for 200 or more on the streets. I get at minimum 5 ounces (as much as 11) for 350.


----------



## notavailable (Oct 22, 2008)

For Veg 
Week 1 @ 400PPM
Week 2-4 @600 PPM
GH Flora Grow/Micro/Bloom
SM-90
Hygrozyme
Flora Nectar Sweetener
Diamond Nectar

In Flower:
Week 5 (First Week Flower) 800 PPM
Week 6-7 1000 PPM
Week 8-10 1500 PPM
Week 11 1000 PPM
Week 12 Flush

GH Bloom/Micro/Grow
Flora Nectar Sweetner
Diamond Nectar
Kool Bloom (Liquid for first 3 weeks and then switch to powder Kool Bloom)
Little bit of SM-90
Gravity at week 9 (3 weeks to harvest)
Last 1-2 days I leave the plants in the dark (24 dark) and with no water. This stresses them into more resin production before I cut them down.


----------



## potroast (Oct 23, 2008)

Good stuff, notavailable!

Just a couple of things,

do you need both the sm90 and hygrozyme?

do you need to use FloraNectar during veg? What does GH say?

the Diamond Nectar (fulvic acid) is good only during veg to my knowledge

with all of those additives in Flowering, is that your total ppm? With stuff like the Kool Bloom powder, you really have to cut down on the Flora series nutes.

HTH


----------



## notavailable (Oct 27, 2008)

potroast said:


> Good stuff, notavailable!
> 
> Just a couple of things,
> 
> ...


Thanks. You raise a couple of good questions.

Do I need both SM-90 and Hygrozyme. Im not positive. I know they both help with the roots. Could be overkill.

Believe it or not, Im on my 2nd cycle. Still a newb. So all advice is welcome. Especially since Im a bit of a perfectionist.

Flora nectar is recommend during Veg as well as Flower. GH recommends 5ML during veg and 10ML for Flower. 

I didnt know that about Diamond Nectar. GH doesn't really specify when this should stop being used. From your experience this is best utilized during Veg only?

I should note that if I add Gravity, then Ill drop my PPM's by 1/3 and raise my lights.

My total PPM is as stated above though. Again with the exception of if I add Gravity.


----------



## potroast (Oct 27, 2008)

FloraNectar is a new product, so it isn't listed on any schedules. If you haven't seen GH's feeding advice, here it is:

GENERAL HYDROPONICS

HTH


----------



## notavailable (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Potroast.

Follow up to the Hygrozyme + SM-90. I use them together as the Hygrozyme helps with decaying roots, and the SM-90's oils help fight nasty pathogens. The advantage of hygrozyme is that is has no bacteria, so you can use it safely in conjunction with SM-90, Hydrogaurd, or Green Fuse.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 29, 2008)

I use the GH Calculator:

GENERAL HYDROPONICS

I'm in my first week of flower, and I am using the hardwater "Transition" model:

FloraGrow: 100ml
FloraBloom: 100ml
FloraMicro(HW): 100ml
FloraBlend: 100ml
Liquid Koolbloom: 25ml
Floraliscious+: 10ml
SuperThrive: 1 tsp
H2O2 (3%): 120ml

5 gal tap and 5 gal distilled water mixed to EC 2.8 / 1400 ppm @ 6.2pH. Added 2 T pH down for a final 5.8pH.

It's my first grow, and I'm happy with the results. Maybe Potroast can check out my grow and see if he agrees.


----------



## Newfriend (Jan 17, 2009)

potroast said:


> hey Widow, that's a nice looking soup recipe. One thing tho, that hygrozyme is good stuff to use, and the bcuzz organic additive, both are being killed off by the h2o2. Those things have a hard enough time with the chemicals in the soup, they don't need the peroxide. Why are you using it every watering?


Hi
I email the folks at hygrozyme and they said Hygrozyme can be used with H2O2
I have stopped using H2o2 and just installed some good air stones in my tank and Brain.
I use a Ebb n Grow 9 inch buckets with a 10 inch foot print.


----------



## jacob45 (Aug 18, 2009)

i dont know if i'm hurting my girls but i'm using a combination of sherts 10-15-10 and darids grow bloom. and i'm now using about three times the recommended amount 7th week into flower. i figured i can deal with a little nute burn. am i harming them. david's is organic 0-7-4


----------



## transposon (Nov 8, 2009)

All of this nutrients talk is mind boggling. What do you guys recommend for a simple and inexpensive option for a newbie? Also, do you recommend coco over soil?


----------



## potroast (Feb 1, 2010)

transposon said:


> All of this nutrients talk is mind boggling. What do you guys recommend for a simple and inexpensive option for a newbie? Also, do you recommend coco over soil?




Yes, coco is used with hydro, and soil, well, that's just dirt. 

For simple, use a one-part nutrient like FloraGrow and FloraBloom. And don't use any supplements.


----------



## Big P (Mar 8, 2010)

hi potroast,


been trying to help this guy out,


figure if your not too busy you might be able to help him better than us.


hes on the right track tho

NUBE HERE !!! Help Appreciated


you think the lucas formula is the problem or somthing else?


----------



## sagensour (Apr 22, 2010)

Supernatural should be kept a secret


----------



## UrbanAerO (Apr 22, 2010)

I use House and Garden Aqua flakes A, B, root excelerator, and also b'cuzz bloom, calmag, silica blast, botanicare b1 and sweetener, mad farmer Nutz, ph up,down. M.O.A.B is the shit and have had great success, recently switched botanicare b1 with supernatural B1 and it did not impress me as the nitrogen must have been too much and made my crop slow down. However I will still be harvesting around 2lbs next week all under 1 -1000w HPS. I would like to see a nutrient comparison of advanced nutrient and house and garden I noticed on the advanced nutrient comparison infomercial on youtube, they didnt have House and Garden products, I strongly believe they would blow advanced nutrients out of the water.


----------



## UrbanAerO (Apr 22, 2010)

Diamond nectar is the same as the mad farmer nutz I use and I use a healthy doseage from clones up untill I flush. I have found that the Nutz or Diamond nectar helps stabilize the PH and I spend less time balancing PH, yet I still do every day.


----------



## Big P (Apr 22, 2010)

yo pot roaster can yo tell us what mix you are useing in your soup these days? if its any different


----------



## Newfriend (Apr 22, 2010)

I am a relitive newbi (2.5) yrs but have found what works for me:
Magi-Cal at 150 PPM Bring back my RO water
Roots Xcellerator, Great roots used through Veg and 4 weeks of bloom
Hygorzyme, keeps my roots nice and clean used all the way veg and bloom
AN Sensi Grow and Sensi Bloom
AN Bud Candy used all the way


----------



## eazyd91 (Aug 25, 2010)

Puffin Afatty said:


> I still use the Lucas formula and GH flora series...I dont change out the nutes, just add rod water and/or nutes at a ratio of 8ml micro/16ml bloom per gal of rod water...I use the same for bloom or reveg...I've gone 4 generations so far and will only change/flush the res when I start a new grow...


hey bro can you help me out I have the gh flora series what is the lucas formula? and whats your add to a gallon of water of the lucas?


----------



## supdro (Sep 8, 2011)

i am bringing the thread back. i use the aqua grow now. very agressive formula. love it.. so easy and cheap. how did your buds turn out after cut... hay smell or a long flush ect. i plan on trying the reveg thing this time to and have been wanting to. reveg for a month and good to go... love it!!


----------



## bongface (Dec 11, 2011)

What about soil growing? I'm sorry for putting this in a hydroponic and aeroponic forum, but I was wondering if I could use any of the soil fertilizers that you can find at stores like Home Depot or Lowes. I don't want to be buying some weird nutes and then having nosy neighbors see them in my trash. stuff like Miracle Gro, Scott's, ya know, all that stuff...


----------



## Dugrass0 (Mar 31, 2012)

This is my first grow. I think it is going well. I use foxfarm produce. Grow big, and now flowering with big bloom and tiger bloom. I di use silica blast as well. Anything else I should be using?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 31, 2012)

Dugrass0 said:


> This is my first grow. I think it is going well. I use foxfarm produce. Grow big, and now flowering with big bloom and tiger bloom. I di use silica blast as well. Anything else I should be using?


keep looking for better nutes.

tmo.I Don't care for fox farm.I think for the price I paid for them, there's better out there.For the same price or less.


----------



## Newfriend (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Dugrass0
You won't go wrong with the following:
Soil: Roots Organic (O*riginal)*, mix with 20% perlite. This mix allows the 3 gal pots to dry in 4 days.
Nutrients:
Botanicare
Pure Blend Pro Grow
Pure Blend Pro *Bloom Soil*, Don't use the Pure Blend Blooom in soil.
Aqua Shield
Liquid Karma
I substite Hydroplex for Advanced nutrients Big Bud,
I also use Advanced nutrients Overdrive.
I also use Silica blast, this strenthins the stem which I need for my Afgo.
Note:
About 40% increase in yield over FF
Same yield as Advance Nutrients, just 40% cheaper
I only use 66% of the recomended amounts on the lables.
Your hydro shop will have a botanicare feeding schedual, if not google Botanicare.
PS: I am getting 30g of quality bud per plant of Afgoo 16 x 3gal pots under a 600w MH/JPS with a very good reflector.
Thats 1lb for a 600, all my friends think i am a magician lol
I do top then twice and veg for 4 weeks, I also severly trim all the undergroth and runners off during veg and the first week of bloom.
I found the Afgoodis an Airy (Puffy) bud, The big bud and Overdrive relly fattens them up.
I don't Feed Water Feed or any thing fancy, Just Feed everytime at 66% of lable amounts every 4 days.
Of course that is afte they get some growth, durng the first week of Veg it is 8 day befre feeding then about 6 days etc:
Hope this helps.


----------



## operation ghost train (Oct 23, 2012)

Just wondering should I flush with ph water, I just feed my babys nutes for the first time. or should I give them nutes again but feed a lil less, please help!!!


----------



## 5stars (Jan 19, 2022)

Is it ok in early stage poor nutrient mix which has N, P. K, S in it? Or Ca Nitrogen and Mg better?


----------



## Gorilly (Feb 1, 2022)

Widow Maker said:


> I prolly have enough fertilizers to make a nice sized bomb. lol
> 
> Right now I have been experimenting a little.
> 
> ...


I thought I was crazy to let a banana soak in water the for a previous grow I did. I believe it worked. Seeing this just affirms it.


----------

